# New Local (Pensacola) Hunting Company



## Rjw615 (May 26, 2008)

My buddy, lives here in Pensacola has started a new hunting company for cover scents, lip balms, laundry detergent and other things. 


He will have a table set up at Sportsman's Night Out on August 2nd at Marcus Pointe Baptist where you can also check his products out. Come on out! 


He will be giving away a Yeti Bucket with some his products included at the Sportsmans Night Out as well as on Facebook. Details for the Facebook giveaway will be coming soon. 


If you don't mind, check out his website please and we are looking for thoughts/feedback to see what the hunters think about it.


http://www.deersmeer.com/


Thanks everyone!


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

This is a great event and it is being held Thursday August 2nd 

Shaw Grigsby is this years keynote speaker and I met him in Orlando several years ago while he was recovering from a hip replacement.
Heck of a gentleman and a great fisherman.

Got my calendar marked.


----------



## Rjw615 (May 26, 2008)

120 views on the post but no one has given any thoughts on the products offered? Come on guys and gals, what’s your thoughts? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Definitely worth checking out but he’s getting into a highly saturated market against big money companies. What sets his off from the other hundreds of products on the shelves.


----------



## Rjw615 (May 26, 2008)

Thanks Splitline for taking a look. He is going under the notion that instead of using a cover scent that makes you smell like the earth so to speak, why not use a cover scent that a deer would be attracted to such as a deers food source, acorns, apples, sweet corn, etc. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

